# LF: FLYPAST mag article, May 2001



## chicoartist (Jan 22, 2006)

*FLYPAST* MAY 2001

CONTENTS:

_p. 80 TWIN DRAGONS. John Stanaway concludes the story of the 459th Fighter Squadron's Lightning operations in Burma._

. . . I already have Part I of this article (it was in the April issue). Can somebody photocopy or scan Part II for me? I can't find this particular date available anywhere in back issue.

Thx!

Wade


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 22, 2006)

Never mind ... got it!

But thx if you started digging through your stacks of mags!  

Wade


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

like I said the guys at hyperscale come through pretty bloody quickly


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 23, 2006)

You're exactly right ... 

Thanks in general to the miracle of the Internet also!
 

Wade


----------

